# An old cypress in a swamp I frequent



## RedHills (Dec 1, 2019)

Its a grand daddy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 1, 2019)

That one has some character - nice shot!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 3, 2019)

That's an old one! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 3, 2019)

Rest of the story...the top is blowed off it up about 30'. I'd assume that's why it was left. Probably been that way a long time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2019)

Very cool! I love big, old "grandfather" trees. I have several that I visit on a regular basis.


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow that’s an old one


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2019)

I know I`m close to home when I see an old cypress like that.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 4, 2019)

My chainsaw wouldn’t cut it.
Not as long as Im holdin it.
Not that it wouldn’t I wouldn’t.
Not that I’d let it be cut.
I’d be huggin the stump!
How cool is that today’s my birthday.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice!  I call those kinds of trees "monarchs of the forest".


----------



## onedude (Dec 7, 2019)

Man that is a  nice one. I love trees. My favorite where I live is the white oak. 

I love going to Joyce Kilmer Memorial Forest in North Carolina. It has some virgin forest. Some trees are probably 7' in diameter at the ground  and they look like they are still 4' or 5' in diameter 100' off the ground. Well worth the stop if you are in the area.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 20, 2019)

WOW one still exist. I hope no one ever cuts it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 20, 2019)

onedude said:


> Man that is a  nice one. I love trees. My favorite where I live is the white oak.
> 
> I love going to Joyce Kilmer Memorial Forest in North Carolina. It has some virgin forest. Some trees are probably 7' in diameter at the ground  and they look like they are still 4' or 5' in diameter 100' off the ground. Well worth the stop if you are in the area.


Any white birch in the area?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Dec 20, 2019)

That tree is waterproof, bug proof, rot proof, and worm proof. It looks big enough to build an entire boat. That boat would never rot, never get waterlogged, never be eaten by bugs or worms. 

That tree's grandpappy's are the reason swampy southern coasts were settled so heavily - first by pre-Europeans, then by colonists from Europe. Tens of thousands of boats were built out of those trees. Some of those boats still exist! 

By the mid nineteenth century every mature (Cypress must be over a century old to be bug, rot and worm proof) tree had been cut down. The were no full grown cypress rising out of any swamp anywhere within 20 miles of the coast.

I am glad to know that some mature cypress is growing in Florida! I am thrilled to know that so many of our members respect the tree and refuse to cut it. Maybe one day, perhaps within our grandkid's lifetime, we will once again be able to (carefully) harvest mature swamp cypress and make more beautiful boats and furniture (and rifle stocks).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 20, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> That tree is waterproof, bug proof, rot proof, and worm proof. It looks big enough to build an entire boat. That boat would never rot, never get waterlogged, never be eaten by bugs or worms.
> 
> That tree's grandpappy's are the reason swampy southern coasts were settled so heavily - first by pre-Europeans, then by colonists from Europe. Tens of thousands of boats were built out of those trees. Some of those boats still exist!
> 
> ...


I have seen some huge old ones along the Ocmulgee in Wilcox County, and a large stand of 1,000+ year old virgin cypress at the Francis Beidler Forest in the Four Hole Swamp in coastal SC. They are truly impressive trees.


----------



## onedude (Dec 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Any white birch in the area?


I don't know.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2019)

onedude said:


> I don't know.


White birch don't grow in the south. There are a couple small stands in the highest elevations of the NC mountains. Mt. Mitchell has a stand. 

River birches are the birch of the southern flatlands.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2019)

River birch is the only birch we have down here, and as good as beavers love em, I don`t know how much longer we`ll have them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2019)

Here in the mountains, we have a lot of sweet birch and yellow birch.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 24, 2019)

Love seeing those old big trees.  There are a few cypress bottoms in Crisp, Dooly and Wilcox that still have some grandpappy trees. There are even a few ancient oaks mostly White and water oaks.


----------



## wooly (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Blackston (Feb 14, 2020)

Savannah river swamp has some on both sides


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 14, 2020)

Monsters on Lewis Island...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Cool tree.



Cool pump. Very well taken care of. 20 guage?


----------



## RedHills (Feb 14, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cool tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pump. Very well taken care of. 20 guage?


Lol..yep 870. Had it about 30 yrs


----------



## Redbow (Feb 17, 2020)

I hope the old Cypress stands for many years to come. I have seen quite a few big ones also down in the Great Pee Dee Swamp in SC...We ran across one Coon hunting one night in that swamp, biggest old Cypress I have ever seen...The Coon took up refuge in the old tree he knew he was safe there..


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 19, 2020)

RedHills said:


> Rest of the story...the top is blowed off it up about 30'.



In that case, I'd love to have it on my sawmill.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> In that case, I'd love to have it on my sawmill.


That burl would be great,,,,


----------

